# Télécharger la documentation Cocoa



## farhaneit (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Je recherche le moyen de télécharger la documentation de Cocoa, car je vais bientôt m'éloigner de ma connexion Internet.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?

Merci!


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juin 2010)

Là comme ça, à froid, je dirais qu'elle est intégrée à Xcode... mais y a peut-être un piège ?


----------



## nihongo (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
la plupart des documentations Apple peuvent être téléchargées au format PDF directement sur le site.

Par exemple, pour la documentation "Cocoa Fundamentals Guide", http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...oaFundamentals/Introduction/Introduction.html, il existe un petit lien "PDF" en haut à droite, juste sous la Loupe.

Bonne journée.


----------



## farhaneit (24 Juin 2010)

J'ai le plaisir d'annoncer que mon problème est résolu.
J'ai manuellement downloadé les docsets (800mo quand meme) avec l'aide de ce blog: http://learning2code.blogspot.com/2008/05/download-xcode-docsets-to-your-hard.html

Merci à tous!


----------

